# e60 aftermarket suspension - who's got it?



## e60 got lip (Feb 15, 2005)

I wanted to put the H&R race springs for my 05 525i but they are still in development. They say 8-10 weeks, and I can't wait that long  and I really don't want to go with their "Sport" suspension springs because it only drops 1.3 - 1.4 versus the full 2" the race does. I wanted to know what suspension any of you have put on your car and results, maybe pics? thanks guys....


----------



## e60 got lip (Feb 15, 2005)

anyone? :dunno:


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Did you do a search...I believe someone who has posted here did have some aftermarket springs/shocks put on.

Also, try http://forums.e60.net/index.php?act=idx


----------

